# ~Pizza Please!~



## Dabs

I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??

Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??

And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies?? 
(Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)


----------



## syrenn

Only one extra topping? Extra cheese!

My normal order is extra cheese, extra mushrooms, olives and sausage.  Hot pepper flakes on top.


----------



## percysunshine

Dabs said:


> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)




Diced dill pickles.

I know, sounds weird. But if you have never tried it, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Dabs

percysunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diced dill pickles.
> 
> I know, sounds weird. But if you have never tried it, you don't know what you are missing.
Click to expand...


It does sound different, but yet, many people, including me, get banana peppers on their pizza, and they have this tangy zesty taste to them...pickles would remind me of that.


----------



## percysunshine

Dabs said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diced dill pickles.
> 
> I know, sounds weird. But if you have never tried it, you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does sound different, but yet, many people, including me, get banana peppers on their pizza, and they have this tangy zesty taste to them...pickles would remind me of that.
Click to expand...


Cooking the diced dill pickles with the pizza lets the flavor migrate around to the entire pizza...yum...

I am getting hungry now...mmmm..maybe pizza tonight.


----------



## ConHog

Dabs said:


> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)




Pepperoni

BBQ Chicken Pizza

Hell no


----------



## Douger

One topping = something above the crust.
Ground lamb would do.
It'd be a hell of allot better with diced cukes and some sour cream, but that isn't what the original poster requested.


----------



## zzzz

1. One topping ... MEAT!!!!
2. Everything deluxe
3. Yes, occasionally

Of course when I eat pizza with other people I let them order because they are finicky about what they eat. And of course it is good to experiment although I don't know if I would like peanut butter on Pizza.


----------



## hjmick

Pepperoni.

Pepperoni and cashews or Pepperoni and green chile.

Fuck the fish.


----------



## Triton

A cheese pizza with Feta cheese melted on top, so good.


----------



## Anachronism

Only ONE Topping.... Pepperoni

Favorites..... Pepperoni; Sausage & Green Pepper; or Bacon Cheeseburger (Xtra Cheese, hamburger, bacon)

Anchovis..... Not going to happen here.


----------



## mudwhistle

Italian sausage.


----------



## rightwinger

Pepperoni

If I really want to splurge.....Eggplant


----------



## Dabs

rightwinger said:


> Pepperoni
> 
> If I really want to splurge.....Eggplant



Ewww-ish!
(sorry)
But eggplant isn't good to look at, I can't imagine eating it on a pizza


----------



## rightwinger

Dabs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperoni
> 
> If I really want to splurge.....Eggplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww-ish!
> (sorry)
> But eggplant isn't good to look at, I can't imagine eating it on a pizza
Click to expand...


Tastes like eggplant parmigiana......Ummmmm


----------



## rightwinger

A new found favorite...

Cheese Pizza with Old Bay Seasoning on it


----------



## Trajan

the correct response is;


NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....

Behold....in its purest best form...







anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.


----------



## boedicca

Extra sauce...especially if it has tomato paste in it and dose of oregano.


----------



## syrenn

Trajan said:


> the correct response is;
> 
> 
> NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....
> 
> Behold....in its purest best form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.



What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?


----------



## percysunshine

Well, I did it. Diced dill pickles as the only topping on my pizza for dinner.

It never fails...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steve Hanson

Dabs said:


> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)



Mushrooms


----------



## Trajan

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the correct response is;
> 
> 
> NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....
> 
> Behold....in its purest best form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?
Click to expand...


'extra' cheese is a 'topping', it is not part of the base ingredient(s), its is a cheap, end run around the use of 'topping' as it applies to said wholly made pizza according to plan...I  spurn your weak attempt at obviating this formula......away with you.


----------



## Trajan

percysunshine said:


> Well, I did it. Diced dill pickles as the only topping on my pizza for dinner.
> 
> It never fails...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



you should be beat with rods.


----------



## boedicca

Trajan said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did it. Diced dill pickles as the only topping on my pizza for dinner.
> 
> It never fails...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be beat with rods.
Click to expand...



Correction:  a scourge of small cords.


----------



## boedicca

syrenn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the correct response is;
> 
> 
> NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....
> 
> Behold....in its purest best form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?
Click to expand...



I would rather have extra sauce instead of more cheese.   Mo Sauce = Mo Flava.


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did it. Diced dill pickles as the only topping on my pizza for dinner.
> 
> It never fails...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be beat with rods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:  a scourge of small cords.
Click to expand...


I didn't think he/she would get the anachronism...


----------



## sparky




----------



## sparky




----------



## sparky




----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the correct response is;
> 
> 
> NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....
> 
> Behold....in its purest best form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have extra sauce instead of more cheese.   Mo Sauce = Mo Flava.
Click to expand...


I think we have discovered a new Wedge-issue. 

The war over Pizza.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Dabs said:


> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)



Sometimes I like the Wife on my pizza, but most of the time I like Jalapeno and peperoni, deep dish crust. And cookies for after if I am stoned.


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the correct response is;
> 
> 
> NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....
> 
> Behold....in its purest best form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have extra sauce instead of more cheese.   Mo Sauce = Mo Flava.
Click to expand...


Then get a Deep Dish.


----------



## boedicca

sparky said:


>




No.  No Dead Fish on pizza unless it's just a bit of ground up anchovies in The Sauce.


----------



## boedicca

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have extra sauce instead of more cheese.   Mo Sauce = Mo Flava.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then get a Deep Dish.
Click to expand...



I don't like that much dough.   There is a local pizza chain here called Zachary's that serves "stuffed" doughy pizza...always a big line out the door.

I don't get it.  That much dough is gross.

A Square of Sicilian pizza that is not to thick with Lots of Sauce is perfection.


----------



## Dabs

I never mentioned, so I thought I would- my favorite pizza is a simple one, I really only like mushrooms on top, maybe with a little extra cheese~


----------



## Mr Natural

Real pizza doesn't need a topping.


----------



## Zona

Went to ray's last week.  Pepperoni and anchovies on the side.  (My wife hates anchovies).


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have extra sauce instead of more cheese.   Mo Sauce = Mo Flava.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get a Deep Dish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that much dough.   There is a local pizza chain here called Zachary's that serves "stuffed" doughy pizza...always a big line out the door.
> 
> I don't get it.  That much dough is gross.
> 
> A Square of Sicilian pizza that is not to thick with Lots of Sauce is perfection.
Click to expand...


Closest thing to that is Garlic Bread pizza.

No end crust.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dabs said:


> I never mentioned, so I thought I would- my favorite pizza is a simple one, I really only like mushrooms on top, maybe with a little extra cheese~



I like Deep Dish with 3 kinds of meat and black olives.....maybe onion slices and mushrooms.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

I had a pizza the other night that had bacon and cashews on it, as well as three different kinds of cheese. Cant remember what they were but it was awesome with a cold ass Anchor Steam Beer.


----------



## Dabs

Mr Clean said:


> Real pizza doesn't need a topping.



Then how the hell can it be called a pizza??
It should be called a dough pie!


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never mentioned, so I thought I would- my favorite pizza is a simple one, I really only like mushrooms on top, maybe with a little extra cheese~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Deep Dish with 3 kinds of meat and black olives.....maybe onion slices and mushrooms.
Click to expand...



Deep dish....is NOT pizza!!!


----------



## percysunshine

Trajan said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did it. Diced dill pickles as the only topping on my pizza for dinner.
> 
> It never fails...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be beat with rods.
Click to expand...


Who is Rod? 

Dill pickles rock on pizza. Don't fight it, try it.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Now I'm in the mood for pizza.


----------



## Dabs

CountofTuscany said:


> Now I'm in the mood for pizza.



Funny how words have that hypnotizing way


----------



## Barb

Dabs said:


> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)



extra cheese

garlic (sauce less)

yes. HELL yes


----------



## Barb

Trajan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the correct response is;
> 
> 
> NOTHING,  nada, zip, zero.....
> 
> Behold....in its purest best form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who puts 'toppings' on a slice should be disposed of in the ancient Roman style; sewn into a large sack with a cock, a dog,  an ape and a viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of extra cheese did you not see in my post as an extra topping? huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'extra' cheese is a 'topping', it is not part of the base ingredient(s), its is a cheap, end run around the use of 'topping' as it applies to said wholly made pizza according to plan...I  spurn your weak attempt at obviating this formula......away with you.
Click to expand...


extra cheese is only an end run around the cheap bastards that don't put the proper amount on to begin with


----------



## Mr Natural

Dabs said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real pizza doesn't need a topping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how the hell can it be called a pizza??
> It should be called a dough pie!
Click to expand...



Come to NY and see what real pizza's all about.


----------



## Dabs

Mr Clean said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real pizza doesn't need a topping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how the hell can it be called a pizza??
> It should be called a dough pie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come to NY and see what real pizza's all about.
Click to expand...


K then, you buying me a ticket??


----------



## High_Gravity

Mushrooms.


----------



## Dabs

High_Gravity said:


> Mushrooms.



I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar


----------



## High_Gravity

Dabs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar
Click to expand...


I love mushrooms on anything, my girlfriend is from California and hates them though, she puts pine apple on her Pizza.


----------



## Mr Natural

High_Gravity said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love mushrooms on anything, my girlfriend is from California and hates them though, she puts pine apple on her Pizza.
Click to expand...


Pineapple on pizza.

That's just plain wrong.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mushrooms on anything, my girlfriend is from California and hates them though, she puts pine apple on her Pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pineapple on pizza.
> 
> That's just plain wrong.
Click to expand...


Thats how they do in California, they love it. They pile the pine apple on over there.


----------



## Dabs

High_Gravity said:


>



That looks great!!!!!!


----------



## syrenn

Dabs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar
Click to expand...









the....... jar???


----------



## Dabs

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the....... jar???
Click to expand...


Yeppers! Here, they come in a can or a glass jar.
I buy them in the jar, they are put out by Green Giant.
They are already sliced, and I use them for pizza or sub sandwiches, and like I said, I can eat them straight from that jar...so good


----------



## syrenn

Dabs said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can eat mushrooms right out of the jar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the....... jar???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeppers! Here, they come in a can or a glass jar.
> I buy them in the jar, they are put out by Green Giant.
> They are already sliced, and I use them for pizza or sub sandwiches, and like I said, I can eat them straight from that jar...so good
Click to expand...



Something wrong with fresh mushrooms. You know wash them and slice them up?


----------



## Dabs

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the....... jar???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers! Here, they come in a can or a glass jar.
> I buy them in the jar, they are put out by Green Giant.
> They are already sliced, and I use them for pizza or sub sandwiches, and like I said, I can eat them straight from that jar...so good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with fresh mushrooms. You know wash them and slice them up?
Click to expand...



These I get in the jar tho, they don't look like those that are fresh from the ground. They look like the ones pictured on that pizza High Gravity blessed us with~


----------



## LumpyPostage

If you like real pizza [ie New York pizza] don't get one in China.  Crust like uncooked Pillsbury biscuits, no sauce, very little cheese, toppings like corn, clams, prawn heads, chicken combs.






If you want cheese on your pizza, go to Pizza Hut.


----------



## zzzz

LumpyPostage said:


> If you like real pizza [ie New York pizza] don't get one in China.  Crust like uncooked Pillsbury biscuits, no sauce, very little cheese, toppings like corn, clams, prawn heads, chicken combs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want cheese on your pizza, go to Pizza Hut.




Me thinks something got lost in the translation!!!


----------



## Dabs

Yeah for real...the above shit pie ^^^^^ is NOT a damn pizza!


----------



## Sallow

Dabs said:


> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)



Anchovies..

And the two best places for pizza are New York City..and Italy.

Everywhere else..sucks.


----------



## LumpyPostage

The Chinese says, "Super happy platter" and "a symphony of flavours" more or less.  It has nothing to do with Christmas.

Pizza Hut is crap in any country.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovies..
> 
> And the two best places for pizza are New York City..and Italy.
> 
> Everywhere else..sucks.
Click to expand...


What a bigot.

And Anchovies????

Figures.


----------



## High_Gravity

LumpyPostage said:


> The Chinese says, "Super happy platter" and "a symphony of flavours" more or less.  It has nothing to do with Christmas.
> 
> Pizza Hut is crap in any country.



Pizza Hut is crap now and so is Papa Johns, its a shame I used to love Pizza Hut as a child in Elementary school and when I was in High School Papa Johns was on point, now both are terrible. The shameful thing is I tried Pizza Hut on deployment in Kuwait, and it kicks the shit out of any Pizza Hut I have tried Stateside in the last 10 years.


----------



## LumpyPostage

I haven't had Papa John's in a few years but they were good last I tried.  American Pizza Hut is marginally better than Domino's, but every Domino's in Asia I've tried was much better than Pizza Hut.


----------



## High_Gravity

Code:
	






LumpyPostage said:


> I haven't had Papa John's in a few years but they were good last I tried.  American Pizza Hut is marginally better than Domino's, but every Domino's in Asia I've tried was much better than Pizza Hut.



McDonalds, KFC and Burger King are all better in overseas locations from my experience, Pizza Hut definently is.


----------



## Mr Natural

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovies..
> 
> And the two best places for pizza are New York City..and Italy.
> 
> Everywhere else..sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a bigot.
> 
> And Anchovies????
> 
> Figures.
Click to expand...


Yes, anchovies.  A traditional Italian pizza topping.

What do you put on your "pizza", pineapple?


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovies..
> 
> And the two best places for pizza are New York City..and Italy.
> 
> Everywhere else..sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bigot.
> 
> And Anchovies????
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, anchovies.  A traditional Italian pizza topping.
> 
> What do you put on your "pizza", pineapple?
Click to expand...


If hes from California, yes.


----------



## Mr Natural

High_Gravity said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bigot.
> 
> And Anchovies????
> 
> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, anchovies.  A traditional Italian pizza topping.
> 
> What do you put on your "pizza", pineapple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If hes from California, yes.
Click to expand...



I was in Chatanooga a couple of weeks ago.  They do it there also and it's equally as wrong.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, anchovies.  A traditional Italian pizza topping.
> 
> What do you put on your "pizza", pineapple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If hes from California, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Chatanooga a couple of weeks ago.  They do it there also and it's equally as wrong.
Click to expand...


Must have caught on or something, I personally don't see how pineapple has any business being anywhere near a Pizza.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I almost never order pizza as I prefer to  make my own.

I use my Big Green Egg and get a wood fired brick oven pizza.

I usually go for something exotic

Smoked mozzarella, Asiago, roasted peppers, artichokes, garlic and chicken

or

Thin sliced sirloin with spinach and blue cheese 

or

Pulled pork, pineapple and jalapenos.


----------



## Dabs

Mr Clean said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, anchovies.  A traditional Italian pizza topping.
> 
> What do you put on your "pizza", pineapple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If hes from California, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Chatanooga a couple of weeks ago.  They do it there also and it's equally as wrong.
Click to expand...


I am near Chat town, and yes, we do have a pizza served with pineapples and ham. They are mostly in the pizza buffets, we have several restaurants around these parts that are a buffet of several different kinds of pizza.


----------



## Dabs

LumpyPostage said:


> I haven't had Papa John's in a few years but they were good last I tried.  American Pizza Hut is marginally better than Domino's, but every Domino's in Asia I've tried was much better than Pizza Hut.



The best thing about a Papa John's pizza is the garlic butter they serve with it


----------



## High_Gravity

Dabs said:


> LumpyPostage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had Papa John's in a few years but they were good last I tried.  American Pizza Hut is marginally better than Domino's, but every Domino's in Asia I've tried was much better than Pizza Hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about a Papa John's pizza is the garlic butter they serve with it
Click to expand...


I LOVE the garlic sauce that comes with the Pizza, unfortunatly now the pizza is so crappy even that delicious sauce can't cover it up.


----------



## Jos

I always make my own, the dough is easy enough to make, and you can choose the best ingredients  for your toppings


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> I always make my own, the dough is easy enough to make, and you can choose the best ingredients  for your toppings



I might have to start doing that as well, the commercial pizza places in the US like Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, Dominoes etc are all crap, unless you can find a small no name brand place that specializes in Pizza your all out of options unless you do it yourself.


----------



## Dabs

High_Gravity said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LumpyPostage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had Papa John's in a few years but they were good last I tried.  American Pizza Hut is marginally better than Domino's, but every Domino's in Asia I've tried was much better than Pizza Hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing about a Papa John's pizza is the garlic butter they serve with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I LOVE the garlic sauce that comes with the Pizza, unfortunatly now the pizza is so crappy even that delicious sauce can't cover it up.
Click to expand...


I always request extra, that stuff is delicious....Yummy


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


>



that, is gross.


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovies..
> 
> And the two best places for pizza are New York City..and Italy.
> 
> Everywhere else..sucks.
Click to expand...



I am not down with anything as I said..

but, I will say that a place called Arinells in downtown Berkeley has the closest to NY pizza I have ever had, they make Sicilian pies too....


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that, is gross.
Click to expand...


Really? looks delicious to me.


----------



## Dabs

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that, is gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? looks delicious to me.
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## High_Gravity

I love Pepperoni and Mushroom as well.


----------



## LumpyPostage

High_Gravity said:


> McDonalds, KFC and Burger King are all better in overseas locations from my experience, Pizza Hut definently is.



It's not hard to be better than those.

They're even working on kosher KFC for Israel.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain everybody loves pizza.
> So...two questions, if you are only allowed one topping on your pizza, what do you choose??
> 
> Second, what's your favorite kind of pizza??...as in, meat lover's....veggie....what do you normally get on top of your pizza??
> 
> And hey, does anybody REALLY get anchovies??
> (Ok, so that was 3 questions...big whoop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anchovies..
> 
> And the two best places for pizza are New York City..and Italy.
> 
> Everywhere else..sucks.
Click to expand...


That's a myth.  I think every town has at least one great pizza place.  

Besides, Chicago rivals NYC in just every food category these days.


----------



## Mr.Owl

I don't ever really get toppings. I mean its hard to improve upon bread, cheese and sauce. But when I do I get pepperonis or jalapenos.

btw: my dad gets anchovies.....


----------



## percysunshine

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that, is gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? looks delicious to me.
Click to expand...


I don't know...those black curly things look alot like sautee'd meel worms....


----------

